# Biting when doing up girth



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't know if you will be able to help me much because you dont know my horse and you can't see him but here goes. My horse tends to bite or threaten to when doing up the girth. I'm not sure why he does it. I thought it might be the saddle because I never saw his previous owner put any of their saddles on we just used mine. When I looked at him a girl held him because we were out in a paddock and he kept swinging his head around at me and she said he was just watching me. Which he does do sometimes (just simply watch when you do stuff). I have tried two different saddles on him which I am positive fit him good. I have also put just a lunging roller on him and this afternoon was the worst he really looked like he was going to bite me in an aggessive way. He doesn't always do it though sometimes he will almost fall alseep while you do the girth up. Also he only does it when tied up or sometimes if someone is holding him if he is standing with nothing stopping him from walking off he won't even flinch while I do the girth up. When he first tried it (soon after I got him) I gave him a pop on the nose, now all I have to do is say ahhh and it stops him in his tracks. He is the sort of horse who bites everything and I mean everything but normally its just a curiosity thing doing the girth is the only time its even remotely aggressive. He also normally (since I got his nose) bites to the side I'm not standing on. He has never actually bitten me whilst doing this before either its more a threat and biting the air. I think I have covered everything. Sorry for the length I wanted to make sure I had everything. The only thing I can out it to is being disrespectful. Any other ideas why he might do it? Thanks in advance


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

His back could be sore...I know a horse who will try to bite when his girth is being done up because his back is really sore..Funnily enough he acts like a gentleman when someone is on him.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Is he an ex racehorse? If he is, what you must remember is at the track and races, the girths are not done up slowly and gently, they are done up quite quick, often pinching them, which of course they dont like... My instructor told me that its a kind of reflex; when they raced, and the girth was done up, it hurt, so they expect it to hurt, and snap out to try and prevent it i guess... However, if he is not an ex racer, i dont really know
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

He is an ex barrel racer no race track. He could have a sore back I haven't had a pro look at him though I have checked his back (with ways I have been shown) and he hasn't reacted.


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

does your horse suffer from ulcers?


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Try this. Go back and desensitize him. Take a cotton lead and put it around his back and tighten it slowly and lightly. If he does try to bite then it must be the cinch that bothers him. Rub him as much as you can on the belly and around the girth area. Keep doing it until he relaxes. The same goes with the lead. Tighten, loosen, tighten, loosen. Only loosen when he isn't reacting. 

Check his back by pressing from the withers to his butt. Gently but firm. If he reacts then its his back. Just test him out. Ulcers? If all else fails, call a vet for a check up. Good luck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dudey (Dec 16, 2010)

princess does this she just lifts her leg up at me i have had her back done and she was fine sometimes can just me grumpy when girth i mean it can be very comfortable!


----------

